# Routerkonfiguration DI-604



## beruwe (14. März 2004)

Hallo User

habe auf einem PC den Router eingerichtet,alles soweit erstmal ok.

Habe jetzt auf einem andern PC im gleichen Netzwerk versucht die Daten zu ändern, aber es erscheint bei der Anwahl mit IE 192.168.0.1 

unauthorisierter Zugriff


Internet und Ping sind ok


des weiteren möchte ich die Einwahlkontrolle über Kennwort erreichen,
habe im Router mal ohne Kennwort die Einwahl versucht, aber es kam nicht der gewünschte Erfolg

wer weiß da einen guten Rat


danke im voraus


----------



## Johannes Postler (14. März 2004)

Zum unauthorisierten Zugriff:
Sind Passwort und Benutzername OK? Sry, aber sowas passiert halt leicht. Wenn ja, könnte folgendes dein Problem sein: Der Router ist so eingestellt, dass man ihn nur von einer bestimmten internen IP (also der IP des ersten Rechners) administrieren kann.
Den Rest habe ich trotz mehrmaligen Lesens nicht verstanden.


----------



## gothic ghost (14. März 2004)

*Router*

hi,
Software Router, ja ?
Bei der Installation nichts eingetragen ?
Wenn schon ein Passwort vergeben ist müßte es in der 
Dokumentation stehen oder in der Readme Datei.
Oder hänge mal nach der IP /admin oder administrator dran.


----------



## beruwe (15. März 2004)

Ursache ist gefunden, ein simpler Fehler

Einstellung im IE ändern auf "Anmeldung mit Benutzername und Paßwort"

ist vermutlich irgendwann geändert worden- 

Trotzdem danke


aber kann ich einen Router mit Onlinezugangsdaten ohne Kennwort einrichten

damit jeder Onlineuser sich per Kennwort ins Internet einloggen kann zwecks Sicherheit
mfg


----------

